# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Phyllobates terribilis

## berksmike

I got a group of 4 of these lovely frogs off a local breeder a few months back and hadnt posted any pics for some reason. 
They are a lovely species, bright, voracious feeders and extremely bold.

Here are a couple when I first got them and they had their juvenile colouration:








And here they are now - bolder and brighter:




















And this is their viv (not great pic Im afraid - couldnt get camera to behave):

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Love Phyllobates.
Good luck breeding in advance  :Wink:

----------


## T3RR1B1L15

These are beautiful frogs. I wish you luck in breeding (nothing from my group of 4, so far.)

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Very nice!

----------


## pinkfeet

love these guys. fell in love with the mint morph the first time i laid eyes on them. cant wait to get some of my own.

----------


## berksmike

These guys certainly arent quiet lol

----------


## pinkfeet

music to my ears =o)

----------


## Heather

That's awesome! Such a cute little fella  :Smile: .

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing video; that's a pretty loud call for such a little guy  :Smile:  !

----------

